# "Siga" per sigaretta (linguaggio giovanile)



## laurentius87

Dopo 'raga' per 'ragazzi', eccomi con un altro dubbio su un'abbreviazione, che però credo abbia carattere più locale torinese o comunque settentrionale (almeno, ho chiesto a un amico di Napoli e non l'aveva mai sentito dire).

Si tratta dell'abbreviazione "siga" per 'sigaretta/sigarette'. Posso dire che qui è molto usata, soprattutto in ambito giovanile: _Scusa, hai una siga?_ è facile da sentire in particolare tra ragazzi.

Aspetto le vostre illuminanti risposte!


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo le mie esperienze, la _siga_ si usa anche a Bologna.



laurentius87 said:


> ... Si tratta dell'abbreviazione "siga" per 'sigaretta/sigarette'...


 
Non mi sono del tutto sicuro, ma mi pare che la propria forma _siga,_ io la abbia sentita usare solo nel singolare. ("Dammi tre siga" mi suona strano... non so come lo dicono i torinesi, personalmente preferirei "Dammi tre sighe".)


----------



## laurentius87

francisgranada said:


> Secondo le mie esperienze, la _siga_ si usa anche a Bologna.
> 
> 
> 
> Non mi sono del tutto sicuro, ma mi pare che la propria forma _siga,_ io la abbia sentita usare solo nel singolare. ("Dammi tre siga" mi suona strano... non so come lo dicono i torinesi, ma personalmente preferirei "Dammi tre sighe".)



Uhm, sì, forse hai ragione, però non sono sicuro.


----------



## KshaTryAn

laurentius87 said:


> Dopo 'raga' per 'ragazzi', eccomi con un altro dubbio su un'abbreviazione, che però credo abbia carattere più locale torinese o comunque settentrionale (almeno, ho chiesto a un amico di Napoli e non l'aveva mai sentito dire).
> 
> Si tratta dell'abbreviazione "siga" per 'sigaretta/sigarette'. Posso dire che qui è molto usata, soprattutto in ambito giovanile: _Scusa, hai una siga?_ è facile da sentire in particolare tra ragazzi.
> 
> Aspetto le vostre illuminanti risposte!


Sei di Torino? Allora usano siga (femminile), "usciamo a fumarci una siga?"
Dovrebbe essere uguale più o meno dappertutto, tranne nel veneto dove usano "cicca" per indicare le sigarette, fa attenzione perchè in altre parti d'Italia cicca significa "gomma da masticare", credo solo in Veneto si usi la parola cicca ed è molto usata. "Esco a prendermi le cicche"


----------



## ninux

KshaTryAn said:


> Sei di Torino? Allora usano siga (femminile), "usciamo a fumarci una siga?"
> Dovrebbe essere uguale più o meno dappertutto, tranne nel veneto dove usano "cicca" per indicare le sigarette, fa attenzione perchè in altre parti d'Italia cicca significa "gomma da masticare", credo solo in Veneto si usi la parola cicca ed è molto usata. "Esco a prendermi le cicche"



Io l'ho sentito anche a roma la cicca... Pero'  nel senso di mozzicone di sigaretta e di gomma da masticare


----------



## kreiner

Anche a Genova si dice "una siga".


----------



## Dedalo83

Da noi a Reggio Emilia si usa ma davvero poco in linguaggio giovanile usiamo molto di più "paglia".

"Dire ci facciamo una siga" per noi suonerebbe male.


----------



## Trentaduesima

Dedalo83 said:


> Da noi a Reggio Emilia si usa ma davvero poco in linguaggio giovanile usiamo molto di più "paglia".



Confermo.


----------



## Youngfun

ninux said:


> Io l'ho sentito anche a roma la cicca... Pero'  nel senso di mozzicone di sigaretta e di gomma da masticare


Confermo, a Roma si usa cicca solo per i mozziconi di sigaretta (che in questa città suole siano buttati per terra ) ma non mi sembra di averlo sentito per "gomma da masticare"

Direi che a Roma ho sentito poco la parola siga, ma ho degli amici che lo chiamano "ciosba"


----------



## Giorgino

Confermo: a Milano si usa.

Interessante il discorso del plurale che faceva francisgranada: personalmente lo sento anche io come singolare.

Confermo anche il fatto che qui "cicca" vuol dire nel 90% dei casi "gomma da masticare", e nel 10% restante "mozzicone di sigaretta", e _non _"sigaretta".


----------



## danieleferrari

Secondo me è giovanile e gergale, non regionale. Altre esperienze? Mai sentita caro @Pietruzzo? Grazie.


francisgranada said:


> Non mi sono del tutto sicuro, ma mi pare che la propria forma _siga,_ io la abbia sentita usare solo nel singolare.


In riferimento a questo, io la userei solo al singolare, considerandola abbreviazione di _sigaretta, _e non come entrata lessicale propria_. _@francisgranada

Prof, info, promo, tele...

Una promo, due promo (una promozione, due promozioni)
Una tele, due tele (una televisione, due televisioni)
Una siga, due siga (una sigaretta, due sigarette)


----------



## Olaszinhok

danieleferrari said:


> Secondo me è giovanile e gergale, non regionale. Altre esperienze? Mai sentita caro @Pietruzzo? Grazie.


La usano pure i Måneskin in una loro canzone. Tuttavia,  non fa parte del mio idioletto, forse per una questione generazionale.   Comunque credo che sia nato come un settentrionalismo, diffusosi poi in altre parti d'Italia. I Måneskin sono romani, ma non ho idea di quanto sia realmente presente nel Centro-Sud, anche tra i giovanissimi. Attendiamo altri pareri.
Tele, prof e promo ovviamente sì. Info non lo uso e non mi capita di sentirlo.


----------



## danieleferrari

Olaszinhok said:


> La usano pure i Måneskin in una loro canzone. Tuttavia,  non fa parte del mio idioletto, forse per una questione generazionale.   Comunque credo che sia nato come un settentrionalismo, diffusosi poi in altre parti d'Italia. I Måneskin sono romani, ma non ho idea di quanto sia realmente presente nel Centro-Sud, anche tra i giovanissimi. Attendiamo altri pareri.
> Tele, prof e promo ovviamente sì. Info non lo uso e non mi capita di sentirlo.


Grazie mille. Sì, concordo pienamente. Per quanto riguarda la canzone, lì potrebbe influire anche la 'licenza poetica'.


----------



## ohbice

Pur'io non è che abbia tutte ste occasioni di contatto con ambienti giovanili. E in più non fumo... 
Certo quarant'anni fa ricordo che era abbastanza usata qui tra Milano e Bergamo. E non mi pare strano, trattandosi di abbreviazione assai comoda.


----------



## Armodio

Ohbice, forse meglio _pur io, _senza apostrofo.


----------



## ohbice

Purtroppo l'errore rimarrà a mia imperitura memoria, non essendo più in grado di correggerlo ;-)


----------



## giginho

Ciao!
Siga è considerata invariabile: vado a comprare le siga, mi dai una siga, per favore? eccetera.
Diverso discorso per "paglia" che ammette il plurale: vado a comprare le paglie / vado a farmi una paglia.

Cicca è strettamente il mozzicone di sigaretta, anche se alcuni della generazione precedente alla mia lo usano anche per "sigaretta", ma è raro. Mai, mai, mai è usato "cicca" a Torino per gomma da masticare....l'uso di "cicca" per gomma da masticare ti etichetta immediatamente come non nativo della Prima Capitale d'Italia.

Questo se le sigarette sono strettamente di tabacco. Per sigarette (diciamo così) corrette con sostanze psicotrope si usano altri termini


----------



## danieleferrari

giginho said:


> Siga è considerata invariabile: vado a comprare le siga, mi dai una siga, per favore? eccetera.
> Diverso discorso per "paglia" che ammette il plurale: vado a comprare le paglie / vado a farmi una paglia.


Ciao!

_Siga _è invariabile, come dici, perché è abbreviazione di _sigaretta, _a differenza di _paglia _che rappresenta un lemma completo del dizionario. No?


----------



## giginho

Ciao!

In realtà no. Il motivo per cui si dice siga deriva dalla storia antica. Siga, infatti, era un' antica città antica sulla costa settentrionale dell'Africa. È ricordata dal Periplo dello Pseudo-Scilace come emporio punico: era dove Scipione l'Africano andava a comprarsi le paglie.....diceva sempre alla moglie: "Vado a comprarmi le Siga!" e spariva per mesi e mesi!!!

A sostegno di ciò cito la Treccani qui!


Ovviamente scherzo, ma se ci dovessi scommettere una "siga" direi che è come dici tu!

PS se vogliamo aggiungere paglia al fuoco: il termine "paglione" indica una sigaretta di scarsa qualità.

Esempio: "Che schifo: questa siga è proprio un paglione!"


----------



## Olaszinhok

Non sono un fumatore, ma paglia da me è solo quella con la quale si costruiscono/costruivano i pagliai.   Non credo che ne capirei il significato, al di fuori di un contesto ben preciso. Tutt'al più la scambierei per uno spinello/canna.


----------



## danieleferrari

Olaszinhok said:


> Non sono un fumatore, ma paglia da me è solo quella con la quale si costruiscono/costruivano i pagliai.   Non credo che ne capirei il significato, al di fuori di un contesto ben preciso.


Io l'ho dovuto cercare!


----------



## Alec23k

Nel veneziano si usa cicca/cicche e, prevalentemente a venezia, cannello/cannelli.
Tra i più giovani assieme a frà/bro si è diffusa abbastanza anche siga.
_Frà hai una siga?_


----------



## Olaszinhok

Alec23k said:


> Nel veneziano si usa cicca/cicche


Cicca è il mozzicone della sigaretta. 
cicca in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------

